# Ein neuer gaming PC soll her max 1000€



## Geckodan (16. Juli 2015)

*Ein neuer gaming PC soll her max 1000€*

Hi wie im Titel beschrieben bin ich auf der Suche nach nem neuen 
die 1000€ sind wirklich Schmerzgrenze, gerne auch drunter!!
Mir hat ein Kumpel eine Liste zusammengestellt, aber ich würde gerne mal von experten hören ob das auch alles so passt.
Wichtig wäre mir vor allem dass der PC leise ist und evtl auch nicht zu krass im Stromverbrauch ist.
Allgemein zur Grafikkarte weiß ich leider grad überhaupt nicht wie der aktuelle stand ist: Nvidia oder AMD? vlt. kann mir da jemand einleutend erklären was besser geeignet ist.
Spiele wie The Witcher 3 sollen flüssig laufen (hohe darstellung) und eine SSD soll auch dabei sein.

1x Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition] 1000MHz, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11227-13-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x MSI H97 PC-Mate (7850-005R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 anthrazit, schallgedämmt (NXDS3A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2015)

Das passt alles gut, aber am sich sollte da ein Xeon E3-1231 v2 für das Geld drin sein - vlt. an der ein oder anderen Schraube ein wenig drehen, zB das Netzteil ist echt schon ein wenig zu teuer, das System Power 7 von Be quiet ist auch sehr effizient, kostet nur 50-60€ mit 500W. Evlt. sogar dann, wenn es nicht anders geht, bei der SSD nur 128GB nehmen. 

Wegen Strom: die AMD verbraucht bei Last sehr viel Strom, da wäre eine GTX 970 besser, die ist aber dann 30-40€ teurer, obwohl nur ein kleines bisschen stärker ist - aber die ist sparsamer. 

Je nach dem, wie lange du jeden Tag spielst, macht das vlt. aber nicht viel aus. Die R9 290 braucht je nach Modell 50-100W mehr bei Last. D.h. wenn du jeden Tag im Jahr eine Stunde spielst, hast du bei angenommenen 30 Cent pro KWh und 100W Mehrverbrauch also 365 Tage * 1h * 0,1KHw * 0,3 Euro/KWh mehr Stromkosten pro Jahr, das sind ca 10-11€.  Bei 2 Std täglich wären es dann halt 20-22€ usw., und wenn du die Karte zB 2 Jahre behältst und sicher bist, dass du jeden Tag ZWEI Stunden im Schnitt spielst, dann zahlst du ca 40€ drauf - in DEM Fall wäre die Nvidia GTX 970 also nach 2 Jahren in der Summe dann ca. gleichteuer, und wenn du mehr pro Tag spielst ODER sicher bist, dass du die R9 290m länger als 2 Jahre behältst, dann zahlst du halt bei den Stromkosten drauf. Ansonsten wäre die R9 290 aber trotz des Strombedarfs eine Top-Karte, wenn du die sowieso in ca 2 Jahren mal ersetzen willst und pro Tag auch nicht mehr als 2 Std im Schnitt spielst.

Hier hast du auch einen Artikel mit Tipps für PCs aus mehreren Preisklassen http://www.pcgames.de/Komplett-PC-H...C-selber-zusammenstellen-ab-500-Euro-1162253/


----------



## Geckodan (16. Juli 2015)

Das klingt  eigentlich sehr einleuchtend mit den Stromkosten. Vielen Dank Herbboy! Also ich werde wohl lieber die Stromsparender Variante nehmen da ich stark annehme, dass ich die Karte länger als 2 Jahre benutze (meine aktuelle Karte ist auch schon fast 6 Jahre alt) Muss ich dann an der Konfig etwas ändern wenn ich die Nvidia karte nehm?
Reichen 128GB SSD aus für Die hauptanwendungen und einige Spiele?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2015)

Ob du AMD oder Nvidia nimmst, ist egal was den Rest des PCs betrifft. Du kannst jede Grafikkarte da einbauen, und die R9 290 und GTX 970 sind halt ähnlich stark, die Nvidia halt ein wenig schneller und stromsparender, dafür aber teurer. ICH hab ne R9 290 gekauft, als die GTX 970 neu rauskam, aber das AUCH, da die damals sogar nur 260€ kostete und ich zudem von Asus noch 30€ Cashback bekommen hab - somit war die 100€ günstiger als eine GTX 970, und da ich spätestens alle 3 Jahre ne neue "Oberklasse"-Karte hole, aber im Schnitt maximal 1-2 Std pro Tag spiele (mal 4-5 Tage gar nicht, dann mal 4h an einem Tag), wird der Stromverbrauch der R9 290 bei MIR niemals den Preisunterschied einholen  

Die CPU ist halt so oder so gut genug, damit du auch in 2-3 Jahren nur per neuer Graka wieder auf hohen Details spielen kannst bezüglich der DANN neuesten Games, und mit dem Xeon würde die Basis halt noch länger halten, da der Xeon wie ein Core i7 acht Threads verwalten kann und nicht nur vier wie der core i5. Ein Thread ist quasi so was wie ein virtueller Kern, d.h. der E3-1231v3 und ein i7 sind quasi Acht-Kern-CPUs 


SSD: 128GB reichen für Windows und alle "normalen" Programme aus, das wird so um die 60-80GB belegen, und für einige Spiele wäre dann genug auch Platz je nach dem, wie groß das Spiel ist. Du musst halt vlt. ab und an mal was bereinigen und nicht zu viel auf C: speichern wie Videos usw., und bei Spielen bringt die SSD halt eh nur was bei den Ladezeiten - also da auch mal überlegen, für welche Games es sich überhaupt lohnt.


----------



## Geckodan (16. Juli 2015)

Echt toll wie du das verständlich machen kannst  
klingt für mich eindeutig so als ob ich die 40€ mehr ausgeb um dann aber stromsparender zu fahren! Klasse!
Neuer PC here we come! Ist Mindfactory ein zuverlässiger schneller Händler?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2015)

Mindfactory ist seit Jahren etabliert und beliebt, da machst du nix falsch. Ich persönlich bestelle bei hardwareversand. die sind auch schnell und zuverlässig, sollen (!) aber in letzter Zeit im Service was nachgelassen haben FALLS es ein Problem gibt vor allem bei vom Shop auf Kundenwunsch zusammengebauten PCs. Ich selber hatte bei ner Rückgabe von 2 Grafikkarten über den normalen Widerruf (eine mit 100%igem Kühlerdefekt, weil sofort bei 3D irre heiß trotz Lüfter auf 100%, die andere mit einem leicht schleifenden Lüfter, was mich nervte) keine Probleme, nach 3-4 Tagen war das Geld wieder auf meinem Konto.  Und abgeschickt wurde auch bei anderen Bestellungen immer schon einen Tag nachdem ich die Onlineüberweisung durchgeführt habe (von Sparkasse zu deren Sparkassen-Konto). Bei hardwareversand aber unbedingt die Preisvergleich-Links nehmen, da die Preise im Shop oft was teurer sind.


----------



## Geckodan (19. Juli 2015)

Ähm Herbboy ich hab jetzt nur einen Xeon E3-1231 v3 gefunden keinen v2 ist das der, den du meintest?


----------



## Geckodan (19. Juli 2015)

doppelpost


----------



## Geckodan (19. Juli 2015)

Hier die aktuelle Liste:
1x 500 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Silver
1x 4096MB Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
1x 128GB SanDisk Solid State Disk 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC
1x 8439824 - 1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX 7.200U/min 64MB 3.5&quot;
1x 8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
1x 8454091 - CoolerMaster Hyper T4 Tower K&uuml;hler
1x 62350 - Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 ged&auml;mmt Midi Tower ohne
1x 8587886 - MSI H97 PC Mate Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3
1x Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,
1x Samsung DVD+-R/RW/DL/RAM SATA bulk - Hardware, Notebooks

Gibt es bei dieser Zusammenstellung vlt. noch irgendein teil, bei dem sich sinnvoll sparen lässt?
Vielen Dank


p.s. bin ich zu doof oder gibts bei Mindfactory nicht die Möglichkeit, dass die den PC zusammenbauen?? Das will ich eigtl nicht selbst machen!


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2015)

ja, ich meinte den v3 

Passt alles. Aber Zusammenbau: weiß ich  grad selber nicht, wo man das da findet ^^  Duu könntest ansonsten auch hardwareversand.de nehmen, die bauen den für 30€, aktuell sogar für 10€ zusammen. Dann solltest du aber die Links vom Preisvergleich nehmen, denn direkt im Shop sind die Sachen meist teuer. Also alle Produkte erst suchen zB den Xeon http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/intel-xeon-e3-1231-v3-bx80646e31231v3-a1106393.html   dann den Link  zu hardwareversand am besten per Rechtsklick in einem neuen Tab öffnen, dort in den Warenkorb, wieder zum Preisvergleich, nächstes Produkt usw., und erst am Ende dann den "PC-Zusammenbau" beim Menü "Service" noch in den Warenkorb legen http://www.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article . Kann aber sein, dass du den Kühler dann selber aufbauen musst, was aber nicht schwer ist.


----------



## Geckodan (19. Juli 2015)

perfekt, werd ich wohl über hardwareversand machen! kann man bei denen auch gleich ein Windoof mitbestellen?
Achja und gibts bei der Zusammenstellung ein Teil (oder mehrere) bei dem ich ein günstigeres nehmen könnte ohne viel Einbußen? bin ja jetz wirklich genau an meiner schmerzgrenze angelangt ^^


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2015)

Das könntest du machen, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das auch vorinstalliert wird, wenn du es nicht per PC-Konfigurator machst.


----------



## Geckodan (19. Juli 2015)

Und gibts bei der Zusammenstellung ein Teil (oder mehrere) bei dem ich  ein günstigeres nehmen könnte ohne viel Einbußen? bin ja jetz wirklich  genau an meiner schmerzgrenze angelangt ^^


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2015)

Du kannst ein günstigeres Gehäuse nehmen wie zB das Antec GX500 für 45€. Und beim Mainboard zB das ASRock H97M Anniversary. Oder die SSD erstmal weglassen. Oder den CPU-Kühler und dafür nur den mitgelieferten Boxed nehmen


----------



## Geckodan (20. Juli 2015)

Klingt gut, danke!
Eine letzte Sache noch ^^ ich brauch auch noch ein Windows, das auf den neuen PC kommt. Ich hab grad online gesehen, dass man sich nen OEM-Key kaufen kann für ca. 30€ kann ich dann eine Installations-CD brennen und auf die neue Festplatte Windows installieren oder ist das nur eine Recoverysache?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2015)

Das mit den OEM-Keys ist so ne Sache. Die sind oft von (alten) Laptops oder so, da KANN es passieren, dass die nicht akzeptiert werden. Vor allem falls du auf Win10 upgraden willst, kann es sein, dass das nicht geht. Ein seriöser Key wird in den Shops als Systembuilder-Version eher für 80-100€ verkauft.


----------



## Geckodan (20. Juli 2015)

hm mist ich dachte mir schon dass es nicht so einfach geht 
dann muss ich wohl oder übel knapp 100€ abspecken um mir dann noch windows zu holen!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2015)

Du kannst auch bei der Grafikkarte eine R9 290 von AMD nehmen, das spart 30-50€ und ist kaum langsamer. Wenn du aber JEDEN Tag im Jahr im Schnitt mehr als 1-2 Std spielst, wird die AMD-Karte auf Dauer teurer wegen des höheren Strombedarfs


----------



## Dragnir (20. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst ein günstigeres Gehäuse nehmen wie zB das Antec GX500 für 45€. Und beim Mainboard zB das ASRock H97M Anniversary. Oder die SSD erstmal weglassen. Oder den CPU-Kühler und dafür nur den mitgelieferten Boxed nehmen



Ja genau. Ich hab mir auch das Antec GX500 geholt, liegt bei knapp 40 € bei mindfactory. Antec GX500 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, - ich korrigiere, sogar nur 38€
3 vorinstallierte Lüfter mit Lüftersteuerung im Panel, üppig Platz für lange Grafikkarten (glaube bis 38cm), sehr gutes Gehäuse für das Geld!


----------



## Geckodan (27. Juli 2015)

oh mein gott ich glaub ich fress nen Besen, ich hab alles bei Hardwareversand bestellt und mit KK bezahlt... nix passierte. jetz bekomm ich ein schreiben dass die  ATELCO Computer AG Insolvenzverdfahren angemeldet hat einen tag nach meiner bezahlung und dass erstmal gar nichts passiert... wtf. was kann ich da jetzt tun?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Geckodan schrieb:


> oh mein gott ich glaub ich fress nen Besen, ich hab alles bei Hardwareversand bestellt und mit KK bezahlt... nix passierte. jetz bekomm ich ein schreiben dass die  ATELCO Computer AG Insolvenzverdfahren angemeldet hat einen tag nach meiner bezahlung und dass erstmal gar nichts passiert... wtf. was kann ich da jetzt tun?



Da kannst du jetzt akut an sich gar nichts tun, aber die versuchen ganz sicher, dass die jetzt erst Mal mit den Lieferanten sich zusammensetzen und die Ware ausliefern können, die bereits bestellt/bezahlt ist. Da musst du abwarten, im Zweifel hättest du aber ja auch später noch genug Gelegenheit, das zurückbuchen zu lassen.


----------



## Geckodan (27. Juli 2015)

naja in meinem Konto bei Hardwareversand ist meine Bestellung als Storniert drin, also wird auch nix mehr zugestellt. Ich hoffe mal das ich eine Rückbuchung machen kann und dann evtl über Mindfactory bestelle.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Es kann gut sein, dass die dann einfach erst gar nicht die Kreditkarte belasten. Wann hast du denn "bezahlt" ? idR ist das nach 4-5 Tagen spätestens auch beim KK-Unternehmen zu sehen, so dass du da auch mal anrufen könntest. Aber auch nicht zu früh, denn wenn hardwareversand das jetzt quasi alles erst in die Wege leitet, könnte die Rückbuchung ebenfalls noch 2-3 Tage dauern, bis die "sichtbar" wird.


----------



## Geckodan (27. Juli 2015)

hm also bezahlt hab ich am 23.07. ich sehe quasi den Betrag auf meiner KK aber er wurde eben noch nciht von meinem Konto abgezogen, da die KK ja nur einmal im Monat ausgeglichen wird.... mal sehen was sich morgen ergibt.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Geckodan schrieb:


> hm also bezahlt hab ich am 23.07. ich sehe quasi den Betrag auf meiner KK aber er wurde eben noch nciht von meinem Konto abgezogen, da die KK ja nur einmal im Monat ausgeglichen wird....


 Dann schau mal die Tage, ob, es vlt. eh wieder zurückgebucht wird. Ich hatte auch mal bei einem Kauf aus techn. Gründen ein Problem, und dann war auf der KK-Karte der Betrag drauf, als würde der abgezogen werden, aber dann erst nach 2 Tagen war die Rückbuchung, die der Shop selber initiiert hatte, zu sehen und alles wieder okay.


----------



## Geckodan (27. Juli 2015)

Ich zitiere hier mal aus der Email 

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,



wir möchten uns nochmals für Ihre Bestellung und Ihr Vertrauen bedanken. Es ist uns ein Anliegen, Sie über die derzeitige Situation zu informieren.

Die  ATELCO Computer AG ( - bzw. andere Gesellschaften der ATELCO-Unternehmensgruppe)   hat am 23.07.2015 beim Amtsgericht Arnsberg die Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens mit dem Ziel einer langfristigen Sanierung bzw. Restrukturierung beantragt. Herr Rechtsanwalt Dr. Christoph Schulte-Kaubrügger, White & Case, wurde zum vorläufigen Insolvenzverwalter bestellt. Der Vorstand und der vorläufige Insolvenzverwalter werden in den nächsten Wochen die Chancen und Möglichkeiten für eine langfristige Sanierung bzw. Restrukturierung ausloten.
Die ATELCO-Unternehmensgruppe setzt ihren Geschäftsbetrieb unverändert fort.

Was bedeutet das für Sie?
Ihre Bestellung und Zahlung ist vor dem 23.07.15 bei uns eingegangen. Wir bedauern, dass die bestellte Ware bislang nicht bzw. nicht vollständig ausgeliefert werden konnte.
Noch nicht ausgelieferte Ware aus dieser Bestellung  kann aufgrund insolvenzrechtlicher Vorschriften nicht mehr versendet werden. Es müsste ggf. eine Neubestellung ausgelöst werden, die dann erneut bezahlt werden muss.
Da Sie vor dem 23.07.2015 im Voraus bezahlt haben, besteht für Sie ein Rückforderungsanspruch, der derzeit nicht erfüllt werden kann. Sie können ihre Ansprüche *nach* der Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens (voraussichtlich am 01.10.2015) beim sodann bestellten  Insolvenzverwalter anmelden.

Gerne hätten wir Ihnen eine positivere Information zukommen lassen  und möchten für die derzeitige Situation unser Bedauern ausdrücken.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Geckodan schrieb:


> Ich zitiere hier mal aus der Email
> 
> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> ...


  Dann kann es sein, dass der Betrag erst mal abgebucht würde, und du müsstest den dann wieder zurückfordern, sobald das Verfahren eröffnet wird. Es kann freilich auch  sein, dass bis dahin sich alles verbessert und die Insolvenz doch noch abgewendet werden kann.


----------



## Geckodan (27. Juli 2015)

hm ok also abwarten und Tee trinken, und 1000€ zum Fenster rausgeworfen ^^ also erstmal kein neuer PC...


----------



## Dragnir (27. Juli 2015)

http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9344205-hardwareversand-de-insolvent-nun.html


----------



## Geckodan (15. September 2015)

Hey Leute ich hab jetzt nach langem und bangem Warten mein Geld zurücküberwiesen bekommen von meiner Bank    
Jetzt steht die Frage natürlich wieder: Ist die Auswahl an Komponenten noch aktuell oder gibts mittlerweile änderungen die ich vornehmen kann? Preis bleibt gleich.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2015)

Geckodan schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich hab jetzt nach langem und bangem Warten mein Geld zurücküberwiesen bekommen von meiner Bank
> Jetzt steht die Frage natürlich wieder: Ist die Auswahl an Komponenten noch aktuell oder gibts mittlerweile änderungen die ich vornehmen kann? Preis bleibt gleich.


Prinzipiell kannst du das gleiche nehmen, aber vlt. bei der Grafikkarte eine GTX 970 nehmen. Eine R9 290 kostet halt ein Stück weniger, aber braucht mehr Strom. Wenn du wiederum nicht sooo viel spielst, wäre auch die R9 290 weiterhin gut. Wenn du die 2 Jahre nutzt und JEDEN Tag im Schnitt 2 Std spielst, kostet dich das an Strom halt bis zu 45€ mehr.


----------



## Geckodan (16. September 2015)

Wie siehts mit der  GTX 960 aus, ist die im Vergleich zur 970 arg schlechter?


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2015)

Geckodan schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit der  GTX 960 aus, ist die im Vergleich zur 970 arg schlechter?


 ja, die ist deutlich schwächer, die ist nur so stark wie eine AMD R9 280 (ca 190€) und 15% schwächer als eine R9 280X (210€), und die R9 290 ist schon um die 45% schneller, die GTX 970 fast 50%...


----------

